# A handy scale of the universe thingy...



## J-WO (Dec 23, 2011)

http://scaleofuniverse.com/

Utterly beautiful! And as a a pal of mine says about it- how strange to discover the coffee bean is the median sized object in creation.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, J-WO. That is indeed a thing of beauty. I dread to think how much work must have went into creating it. Wow!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 23, 2011)

That was pretty much incredible. 

I think my brain has just melted.

This reminded me of something a friend sent me the other day, and I just found it:

Star Size Comparison


----------



## Interference (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the music and playing with the zoom


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing!

Thanks for posting the link, J-WO.


----------



## Interference (Dec 23, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> This reminded me of something a friend sent me the other day, and I just found it:
> 
> Star Size Comparison



Yeah, I watched this one a while ago - apart from starting me on a bit of a John Barry spree, it _almost_ boggled me enough to keep my ego in check for a second or two


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 23, 2011)

Does it bother anyone else that the largest virus is smaller then the smallest particle a surgical mask blocks out?


----------



## Nik (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's another star-size comparison...
 Star sizes


----------



## J-WO (Dec 24, 2011)

hopewrites said:


> Does it bother anyone else that the largest virus is smaller then the smallest particle a surgical mask blocks out?


 
It is a little unnerving, I'll admit.


----------



## Huttman (Dec 24, 2011)

Abernovo said:


> Thank you, J-WO. That is indeed a thing of beauty. I dread to think how much work must have went into creating it. Wow!



That is amazing, but just think of what it took to create the _real_ thing! Love the music, too.


----------



## Metryq (Dec 24, 2011)

Huttman said:


> just think of what it took to create the _real_ thing!



That was the easy part—it was Bomb number 20 saying, "Let there be light."


----------



## Huttman (Dec 25, 2011)

Metryq said:


> That was the easy part—it was Bomb number 20 saying, "Let there be light."



I thought it was number "42"


----------



## Pyan (Dec 25, 2011)

Amazing site - thanks, J-WO!


----------



## No One (Dec 25, 2011)

pyan said:


> Amazing site - thanks, J-WO!



What he said.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup. Mind-boggling stuff. Fortunately I can go to sleep soon so as not to lose my mind.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 25, 2011)

hopewrites said:


> Does it bother anyone else that the largest virus is smaller then the smallest particle a surgical mask blocks out?


So does this mean that I'll just have to rely on my virus checker?


(There is an upside, though. I've always thought I must look a bit silly wearing a surgical mask whenever I use my laptop, particular when I use it in public....)


----------



## Interference (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58fs5yI8K9I&feature=related

I like the conclusions, though not original, quite nicely put.

Also I just thought this thread deserved to be bumped.


----------



## THX-1138 (Jan 18, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## J-WO (Jan 18, 2012)

Isn't it just?


----------



## soulsinging (Jan 19, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> Does it bother anyone else that the largest virus is smaller then the smallest particle a surgical mask blocks out?



I never wear a surgical mask, but if it had said condoms then I'd be VERY bothered...


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 23, 2012)

J-WO said:


> http://scaleofuniverse.com/
> 
> Utterly beautiful! And as a a pal of mine says about it- how strange to discover the coffee bean is the median sized object in creation.


 
That was really cool J-WO. Now I know there _are_ things that are much bigger than the Pillars of Creation (I kind of figured there must be). I kept thinking it was vastly bigger than a galaxy.


----------

